# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  MITIGATE, European Institute for Biomedical Imaging Research, Europe

## Airicist

MITIGATE Therapy Assistant

Published on Dec 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MITIGATE Automated Needle Placement as presented at RSNA

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> The Project group for Automation in Medicine and Biotechnology (PAMB) and the institute for Medical Image Computing (MEVIS) present a support system for needle-based procedures. 
> 
> The purpose is to support the precise placement of one or more needles. Whether these are placed to take a biopsy or for treatment is left up to the user. The goal is to improve the overall quality of the procedure by supporting both the planning and the needle placement. 
> The workflow is as follows:
> * Move the registration tool held by the robot in to image frame close to the patient.
> * Run a Dyna CT scan
> * Register the robot to the image coordinate system by automatic detection of the registration tool in the image
> * Select target and entry point on the image
> * Send target and entry points to the robot
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MITIGATE Novel Endoscopic Biopsy System

Published on Dec 16, 2015

----------

